# The Rellic...



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I got tierd of looking at hekacool RPing only to learn it was old and not taking new players (Of concluded) so I'm going to make my own right here.
________________________________________________________________
BACKGROUND:
Durring the Sabbat crusade, a giant ship, larger than anything ever seen by the impirial crusade force came out of the warp, relativly close to enemy space. A distress call in low gothic was being transmitted on numeros frequecies. The transmition was dated almost 23,000 years past, and the inquisition imediatly took over and covered up all trails leading to decovery of the ship. The inquisitor in charge of the operation hand picked several space marines, grey knights and sisters of battle to explore the craft, gather any usefull or significant relics, and plant bombs to prevent it falling into enemy hands. However, the church got wind of the plot, and demanded that a representitive of the Exilarcy be present, as did the adeptos mechanicus
_________________________________________________________________
RULES:
You can chose to be A Space marine (including grey knight, no special rules) or sister of battle. If you want to you can be a storm trooper, maybe ogryn, but dont expect to live thru the game. *one each of priest or techpriest may be taken, first come first served. Up to one person (FCFS) may be terminators and anyone who is a space marine or sister of battle can opt to be a seraphim or assault marine, and add a jump pack to you equipment. However you may or may not get much of a chance to use you jump pack considering the confined space inside of a ship.
here are the rules for equipment:
SPACE MAINES:
-Everyone has power armor
-Bolter, or bolt pistol& chainsword, or 1 person Flamer/ Plasmagun/ Melta/ Plasmapistol& chainsword/ stormbolter/ Power wepon& bolt pistol
-12 frag grenades
-4 Krack grenades
-Assault marines may have 2 meltabombs if they dont have a special wepon
-Night vision gear
-Climbing gear(replaced by jump pack)
-act of 1 faith point*
TERMINATOR:
-Terminator armor
-Any combination of 2 out of stormbolter, powerfist, assault cannon
-Short range teleporter
-Night vision gear
-act of Faith point
SISTER OF BATTLE:
-Power armor
-Bolter or pair of bolt pistols/boltpistol&Chainsword or one person only Flamer/Pair of flamepistols/melta/stormbolter/pair of infernopistols/ powerwepon&Plasmapistol/infernopistol 
-12 frag grenades
-6 krack grenades
-serephims may have 2 meltabombs if they dont have a special wepon
-Climbing gear (Replaced by jump pack)
-Night vision gear
-Purity seals
-2 act of Faith points*
STORMTROOPER
-Carapace armor
-Hellgun/targeter or Hellpistol/targeter/ Sword or one person only Flamer/ Plasmagun/ meltagun/ Plasma pistol& sword/ Hellgun& power wepon/ 
-12 frag grenades
-6 krack grenades
-Night vision gear
-Climbing gear
OGRYN
-Flack armor
-Rippergun or stormbolter
-12 Frag grenades
-6Krack grenades

ONE TECHPRIEST:
-Powerarmor
-Power wepon/ servo arm(power fist, used to interface with ships systems)/ laspistol
-6 frag grenades
-6 krack grenades
-2 meltabombs
-Bionics
-Night vision implant
-Magnetic climing implants
-Targeting implant
PRIEST:
-Roseros(Forcefield)
-Evicerator
-6 frag grenades
-6 Krack grenades
-Night vision gear
-4Act of faith points

ACT OF FAITH POINTS
When playing you cannot Godmod, but by expending an act of faith you can Max out your chances of succeding insomthing far fetched, but theoretically posible:

EXAMPLES:
"(Act of faith) I throw the frag grenade at the titan and it lands in the reactor core, blowing it up instantly." NOT GOOD
"(Act of faith) I dodge the nobs power claw, and blow its head off with my bolt pistol, killing it instantly" ACCEPTABLE

You only get a given number of points for thw hole game so use them wisely. The point is you put your life in the emporers hands and trust him to carry you thru. Normally whenever you post n action I will tell you the result and if necicerry you may react. By using an act of faith you automaticaly succede.

I will post Whenever I can, and in between my posts you will each get to post one action. This will be slow, but it will regulate things and make sure I'm on top of things. To actually put in in plain terms because I just realised I havent so far I am the GM. 

For now post your charictors. Also any feedback is helpfull, this is my first time doing this online.

*Sorry for not posting this earlier I forgot, everybody has comm beads, anyone may exchange their Krack grenades for med packs**


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Character: Stormtrooper
Name: David Vladikov 
description: brown hair, green eyes, around five feet and ten inches, evidence of past burn marks on his entire left side, and his right hand is prosthetic. His armor is green with red flames.
equipment: Carapace armor +meltagun+everything else
background: Vladikov is still a relatively new stormtrooper whose only previous heavy combat experience took place on a space hulk filled with those tainted with chaos. During the experience he and the rest of his squad went in with four grey knights, however, after a certain point the grey knights left the stormtroopers to guard a certain area until their return. During the time before their return Vladikov's squad were attacked by numerous cultists and other monstrosities from the warp until eventually the rest his squad was dead and he himself had been severely burnt by a flamer and his hand was also bitten off. However, he managed to survive due to the fact that the surviving grey knights, only two at this time but anther would die on the way back to the ship, returned and carried him back to the ship.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Character: Stormie
Name: Captain "Lucky" Christian Veldt
Description: Thick yet short brown hair, Dark green carapace armour and dull brown fatigues. Aged around 31. A strange scar runs down his right arm....he seems unwilling to talk about it...
Equipment: Hellpistol+powersword+carapace+etc
Background: Veldt is an old soldier. He's seen things that would make the toughest man cringe in fear. Rumour has it that during one of his first battles with chaos a greater daemon of Nurgle possessed him, which would explain the long, angular scar running down his arm. Inquisition tests gave him the all clear, yet no one ever fully trusts him for some reason. But since the transmission from the relic ship, voices of the old daemon have returned, guiding him, and yet he ignores it fervantly, he stills feels compeeled to follow its orders. Such as the one ordering him volunteer for the mission into the relic.

Nonetheless, Veldt is as devoted to the God Emperor as any Space Marine or priest...though this may be to do with the intense purging and indoctrinating following the possession.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Name: Cassius Mereel
Homeworld: Scorpinox 9 (moon of the gas giant scorpinox)
Chapter: Scorpion Knights (custom, fluff is WIP, if my guy in this makes it he may be one of my IC's)
Age: 37
Build: Slightly smaller than most space marines, dark brown ragged hair, mark resembling a curled scorpion on his left cheek.
Personality: usually cool and calculating, as is normal for scorpion knights. Goes into a rather unsettling combat rage when combat is joined which is normal for one of "the marked". More fatalistic than most of his chapter (they are stuck in a system Tzentch has cut off from the rest of the galaxy so he can have his own playground) as he is the youngest marine to have ever developed the mark.
Side: "the mark" is the mark Cassius has on his cheek, marines of my chapter who develop it ar all placed in the second command, a death watch style unit. this is not necesarrily a curse, but it is defianately not natural, and has been linked with hightened aggression once close combat is reached. All 2nd command marines are given forearm mounted, slightly larger combat knives for use in close combat.
Equipment: two abnormally large combat knives mounted to forearms, other than that, standard.
(since he's cut off from his chapter, he managed to get a suit of power armour from the Salamanders (parent chapter to his), mostly makes his way about the galaxy trying to track down any xenos/traitors that may know how he could get back to his chapter to update their knowledge of the galaxy at alrge and the Imperium; kills his "sources" as soon as he gets what he needs)

sorry about the long post, I figured I should explain some of his quirks here so as not to slow down the action thread when it starts.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

By standard you mean Bolter dessal ordo?
I expected more marines and less stormtroopers, I may have to not throw in a greater daemon(kidding)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

by standard I mean bolter, 8 frags, 4 kracks, climbing gear, and night vision gear (should have specified, sorry)


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

12 Frags actualy. Merry christmas.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

hmm...

Character: Sword Brother (cause they look imba cool!)
Name: Gareth Mordeth Krallheart
Description: A Sword Brother of the Black Templars, he uses Black armour with red trimmings, Has a light brown Cloak and tabard, both blood red on the inside, with a black cross on it. Helmet looks like a Grey Knights, but black. Armour got gold- and silver-linings over it. Has a slimmer build, and is sligthy taller than most marines, making him tower over others, but still looks agile. Has dark blonde hair and sea-blue eyes.
Equipment: A spear similar to the Grey Knigths, and a Terminator shield. Has most of standard equipment too, (bolter, frags, you name it.)
Age: 517
Background: Making his way up the Chapter as a close combat fighter, he earned his position as a Sword Brother trough blood and sweat. His valiant efforts for the Emperor made him well-know among the Black Templars, and so he was chosen as one of the team hunting for relics. (or something like that...)
Personality: Cold and determined, but his blood surges within him when in combat, and he loses his coolness then 

Hope this is okay. The spear is power spear if I'm allowed to have that.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Power wepon is technicaly a downgrade from powerfist so ya that works (Your the terminator right?)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm no BT player, but I'm pretty sure sword brothers arent in termy armour... right?


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

nah, I'm not a termi  look up the Sword Brothers at GW's homepage, in the Black Templars page. They are some sort of elite close combat marines. (elite and elite, they look cooler at least)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, Ill nab the Terminator Position.

Character: Terminator
Name: Vindarius
Equipment: Terminator Armour, Assault Cannon, Powerfist (chainfist maybe??), Personal Teleporter.
Description: Bone-white terminator armour, standard DW insignia, basically an assault cannon toting DW Terminator.
Background: Vindarius was recruited into the DA, picked up when recruiters came to his homeworld. After being drafted into the ranks of the DA he quickly rose in stature. During one battle he showed great courage and lead his now decimated squad through enemy lines on a suicidal charge, bearing the standard of his company. But instead, the enemy broke, their morale shattered at seeing such devotion. The battle was won as he penetrated deep into enemy lines, ruining communication and catching rear units by surprise. During the action he sustained serious damage to his armour and body. When returned to the ship he was fitted with bionics, and deemed worthy of the revered Deathwing. Issued a suit of terminator armour, he joined the squad as the support gunner, hefting the assault cannon, ready to mow down lines of enemies.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Mordeth: Sorry, I misunderstood, If you want a terminator shield you have to be a terminator. So, you can have power wepon (Spear)/ Bolt pistol if you want.
Ordo Xeno- Chainfist OK


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Mordeth, if you look in the BT codex entries for the terminators, they are actually sword brother terminators; so a sword brother actually can be in terminator armour.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

ya, but hate termi armours, they look like ****. 
I meant that the shield look like a termi shield, but it simply is a... shield xD


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

What did you say about terminator armour... :threaten:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Name: Magos Gabriel Asmodius
Description: Standing at 8 and a half feet tall and dressed in dark robes with the symbol of the cog embroidered on the back, the metals that make up the rest of his body are of similiar color black metal. The only skin left of him are his shriveled arms, and the dead skin of his organic face stretched tightly across his bionic visage.
Equiptment: Augmetic power claw, a power stinger (my own idea kinda like a scorpion) coming from his back in a scorpion like fashion coming up over his shoulder. Dressed in rust red power armour covering his augmetics, with augmetics integrating over the armour on its own, giving it a wire covered and living metal exterior with a life of its own. Plasma cannon (can be downgraded to pistol autocannon or stormbolter) many other tools to help him comune with the machine spirit of the ship and open doors and the like.
Personality: Typical mechanicus cold and all thoughts based on logic.

I hope thats all right :biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

-Plasmacannon is definately out noisemarine. Um, Seing as you already have 2 powerfull wepons, can you live with a laspistol?
-My mistake mordeth, I misunderstood, a shield is fine.
NOTE: Plese say what you are in your description, this helps avoid confusion.

David Vlandikov (TheTexen): Stormtrooper, meltagun
Christian Veldt (Chrisman007): Stormtrooper, powerwepon
Cassius mereel (Desselordo):Marine
Garteth mordeath Krallheart (Mordeath): Sword brother (space amrine), powerwepon(spear)
Vindarius (OrdoXenoComander):Terminator
Magos Asmodius (Noisemarine): Techpriest 

Special wepon slots left: Priest, Sister of battle


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

sigh... names 'Mordeth' edit please :shok: 
And rank is Sword Brother, not marine. I think i said that before.
So, we almost set and ready then?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Excuse me, my RP name is Christian Veldt. Not Chrisman007


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Give him a break guys, you all know what it should be and its not to hard to actually find your entries for clarity if they are a bit off in that post. Its mostly there so the GM and possibly everyone else can keep track of who is who. (I don't know about the rest of you, but it does get pretty hard to remember the names and certain details of other characters when there are +5 playing, not including yourself.)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> -Plasmacannon is definately out noisemarine. Um, Seing as you already have 2 powerfull wepons, can you live with a laspistol?
> -My mistake mordeth, I misunderstood, a shield is fine.
> NOTE: Plese say what you are in your description, this helps avoid confusion.
> 
> ...


I just put plasma cannon in there as what made sense can I atleast have a bolt pistol not a nightlight (laspistol) :cray:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

-Ya boltpistol works
-Verry sory chrisman and mordeath, my mom is being annoyingly restrictive with computer acces recntly, so I was rushed. Also like I said this is my first time doing this online

Alright, we can start this up. Considering the overall mision will likely be more than 6 people, you guys are the point squad, any one else can join, and will fom a second squad, folowing when that squad has formed.

The action thread is up. Its: "The Rellic" Action thread.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great. Sorry about sounding brash, bad day.


----------

